# ISO advice cooking skinless Cornish hens



## Tinybu88les8 (Mar 8, 2011)

Since they are skinless should I bake them
Covered? And maybe uncover the last few
Min and baste in the sauce? At what temp do you recommend and for how long? Each hen is 1.35lb.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 8, 2011)

You could wrap them in bacon.


----------



## Claire (Mar 12, 2011)

Skinless Cornish game hens?  Never heard of them, never want to.  But w/Andy, if ya gotta do it, wrap them in bacon.  Think it probably defeats the purpose, though.


----------



## BigAL (Mar 13, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> You could wrap them in bacon.


 
Thats what I do with pheasant and anything I want to protect.  Works great and adds great flavor.


----------



## babetoo (Mar 14, 2011)

Claire said:


> Skinless Cornish game hens? Never heard of them, never want to. But w/Andy, if ya gotta do it, wrap them in bacon. Think it probably defeats the purpose, though.


 
i have never heard of them either, claire. kinda scary to think about to tell the truth. why were they skinned? crazy!


----------

